# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  RIP Christopher A. Brown

## wizardwatson

Christopher A. Brown was active on this forum in the 2015 timeframe.

He was a mechanical engineer by trade, and a patriot in his heart.

According to his Facebook Page he passed away on August 6th, 2020.

I was thinking about him this morning, and decided to check out his website algoxy.com.  It was down, and from googling I found his Facebook page, with this message from his daughter.

https://www.facebook.com/christopher.a.brown.737




> Hello to all of Christopher A. Brown's friends and family-in-heart:
> This post is from his daughter, Hilary
> Chris lost his battle with pancreatic cancer this morning just before noon. By all accounts it was as peaceful as it could have been. At this time we have access to his account, but please feel free to check in periodically with my account (Hilary Traber Brown) for a public post regarding any type of memorial service or celebration of his life. Share a moment, a thought, an emotion, a memory of him, and live well.
> Sending love to each and every one of you.


His Facebook wall is a testament to his patriotism and belief in this country, as well as all the things he posted on this forum.

(here is his main thread A Lawful and Peaceful Revolution)

He wasn't much liked on this forum.  He came into it from an adversarial point of view and was accusing many of being disinfo agents.  I connected with him, because-according to him-I was the first to pass his "litmus test" for sincerity by agreeing with his free speech statements.

I actually talked to him on the phone, but we had a falling out, he wrote me off, and eventually he gave up on connecting even when I tried reaching out again.  (In his defense, as to our falling out, my online persona is just as unorthodox as his.)

Still, it was sad to see the news, as he was quite intelligent, and his ideas were rooted in liberty.  He was a legit 9/11 truther, like many who joined the liberty movement.

Regardless of how much progress he made, or how argumentative he was on this forum, his death was a loss to liberty.

I salute Chris for all the hard work and effort he spent in pursuit of those values.

-wiz

P.S. As to his ideas about free speech, Chris' idea is even more relevant today.  I still agree with his premise, just not his solutions.  But don't get me wrong, Chris at least had a solution, whereas 99% of people don't have any idea of what to do.  I encourage people looking for real grassroots solutions to check out what he had to say.

----------


## trey4sports

So sorry to hear this.

----------


## Origanalist

RIP Chris Brown, the only sincere American.

----------


## jmdrake

Sorry to hear that.  But at least he didn't have to live to see what's going on in the U.S.A. today.

----------


## Danke

> RIP Chris Brown, the only sincere American.


Sincere Americans:

1. Christopher A. Brown
2. DamianTV  
3. ClydeCoulter
4. Danke
5. Spikender  
6. Mini-me

PROBATIONARY STATUS-Psychological issue? confused, or personal agenda placed over unconditional support for Americans prime constitutional right to alter or abolish.
1. Wizard Watson

InSiNcErE AmErIcAns:
1. CPUd
2. Occam's Banana
3. acptulsa
4. Cutlerzzz
5. phill4paul
6. Ronintruth
7. Gunnyfreedom
8.[uAnti Federalist[/u]
9. pcosmar
10.Ronin Truth

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?445586-Only-Sincere-Americans-Accept-The-Root-Purpose-Of-Free-Speech

----------


## jkr

> Sincere Americans:
> 
> 1. Christopher A. Brown
> 2. DamianTV  
> 3. ClydeCoulter
> 4. Danke
> 5. Spikender  
> 6. Mini-me
> 
> ...


Damn...i didnt make ANY lists...i haz da sadz

----------


## Danke

> Damn...i didnt make ANY lists...i haz da sadz


Oh , believe me, you are on some lists.

----------


## Anti Federalist

He was...odd.

But I genuinely am saddened to hear that.

RIP Chris.

----------


## Anti Globalist

RIP

----------


## sparebulb

> Sincere Americans:
> 
> 1. Christopher A. Brown
> 2. DamianTV  
> 3. ClydeCoulter
> 4. Danke
> 5. Spikender  
> 6. Mini-me
> 
> ...


Fake list.

Proof:

TheTexican should have been listed number one.

In fact, he should have been listed number one through 5.

Yours truly should get honorable, or at least, dishonorable mention.

----------


## pcosmar

> Damn...i didnt make ANY lists...i haz da sadz


Don't be sad.

I'm on far too many..

----------


## pcosmar

> He was...odd.
> 
> But I genuinely am saddened to hear that.
> 
> RIP Chris.


There was certainly Genius in his ramblings, 

I tried to wrap my head around it..

RIP

----------


## Anti Globalist

RIP

----------


## phill4paul

He was an ass-hat. No $#@!s given. All out of $#@!s for ass-hats these days.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> He was an ass-hat. No $#@!s given. All out of $#@!s for ass-hats these days.


Sir, would you please write my eulogy when I pass?  I fear I cannot rely on friends or family for this level of sincerity.

----------


## oyarde

RIP

----------


## oyarde

C pud , lol . I had no idea CA Brown was an engineer . I figured he was a lawyer

----------


## phill4paul

> Sir, would you please write my eulogy when I pass?  I fear I cannot rely on friends or family for this level of sincerity.


  Depends on how SiNcErE you are.

----------


## Occam's Banana

May he now have found that unity adequate to alter or abolish government destructive to unalienable  rights.

----------


## Origanalist

> May he now have found that unity adequate to alter or abolish government destructive to unalienable  rights.


Doubtful.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Sincere Americans:
> 
> 1. Christopher A. Brown
> 2. DamianTV  
> 3. ClydeCoulter
> 4. Danke
> 5. Spikender  
> 6. Mini-me
> 
> ...







> Sincere Americans:
> 
> 1. Christopher A. Brown
> 2. DamianTV  
> 3. Occam's Banana
> 4. CPUd 
> 
> The usual "tight" social feeling is carried as SOP by the infiltrations I've seen over the last 9 years of testing these covert groups to examine enough of their product to understand the basic strategy they expect to work.  Interesting to not is that the infiltrations with their tight social group, emotional reasoning etc. can fairly well convert a sincere American given some time.  There are admissions that indicate this has a lot of control here.
> 
> ...


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5445296

----------


## Suzanimal

RIP, Christopher A Brown

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## oyarde

I rest easy at night as the Great Sincere American 
Danke of course needs some self improvement

----------


## Danke

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post5445296



-rep, he updated the list.

Mask this woman.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> -rep, he updated the list.
> 
> Mask this woman.


iNSiNceRe

----------


## flightlesskiwi

god I hope my funeral thread is as glorious as this.

----------


## oyarde

People wanting glorious asshat funeral threads probably shouldnt abandon me years at a time.Just pointing that out,lol

----------


## tommyrp12

RIP

----------


## Danke

> god I hope my funeral thread is as glorious as this.


you are on the list.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> People wanting glorious asshat funeral threads probably shouldnt abandon me years at a time.Just pointing that out,lol


Damn.  Does this help?:  Danke knows what it's like to be abandoned.




> you are on the list.


fake news.

----------

